

One Bitcoin Group Now Controls 51% of Total Mining Power - StephenFalken
http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/184427-one-bitcoin-group-now-controls-51-of-total-mining-power-threatening-entire-currencys-safety

======
timrosenblatt
This is a great writeup. It's not as FUD-y as other's I've seen.

[https://bitcoinfoundation.org/2014/06/13/centralized-
mining/](https://bitcoinfoundation.org/2014/06/13/centralized-mining/) is
another good read. Where OP's link is more technical, this BCF link factors in
the other side of things -- what would happen if someone actually did take
advantage of this vulnerability.

~~~
StephenFalken
Thanks for sharing that interesting link. He has a good point and ends with a
wise standing:

 _However, this is a good time to re-iterate my standard disclaimers: Bitcoin
is still a work in progress, and you should only risk time or money on it that
you can afford to lose. Mining centralization is one of several potential
risks; read Jim Harper’s excellent Risk Management Study for a clear-headed
assessment of risks and consequences._

